# cuban cigars and cellophane



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

i need help. do authentic cuban cigars ever come with cellophane wrappers? i thought all cubans came nude...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I don't know of any that come in cellophane.
Or, I don't know of any that I have ever gotten that come in cellophane.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Blueface said:


> I don't know of any that come in cellophane.
> Or, I don't know of any that I have ever gotten that come in cellophane.


I have some old stuff from the 80's that has cello


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Machine mades generally are in cellophane


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I have never seen one in cello.. but I am a complete neophyte, so my advice isn't wort the time it takes to read it.. :r


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Quite a few premium cuban cigars used to come wrapped in cello. One of the most notable was Cohiba. The old cello wrapped Cohibas are now worth a small fortune.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

To answer your question....yes some do. Only a few are, with most being cello free. Usually its the cheaper mm stuff that has cello.Guantanamera brand comes to mind You would need to be more specific about what you are asking. Which cigar are you asking about? RJT


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't think of any newer hand made Cubans that come in cellophane. Some cigars were previously offered in cello but, as has been noted, it's been a long time and those are quite valuable. Today, the only Cubans I know of that come in cello are machine made.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I got a PL sitting in the humi with a sexy yellow cellophane on it ( thanks dave C)
so to answer your question yup:SM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

There is at least one major vendor I am aware of who puts the habanos in cello when he repackages them for shipping, bands off and in non-original packaging.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> There is at least one major vendor I am aware of who puts the habanos in cello when he repackages them for shipping, bands off and in non-original packaging.


yep... I know of at least 2


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Nooner said:


> yep... I know of at least 2


Me too - probably the same 2 - excellent product by the way - and I have been given solid references for both of these vendors by several FOG's. I tend to use these vendors when they have things on special or sale.

There is something about getting the dress boxes that is satisifying, but the way these are packaged, I don't worry too much about customs.
:w


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

take off the cello before you smoke the cigar please.:w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My Cuban Davidoff's came in Celo and they're from mid 80's.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> There is at least one major vendor I am aware of who puts the habanos in cello when he repackages them for shipping, bands off and in non-original packaging.


Hey, I know that dude...

(in my best Jeff Spicoli impresonation)


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

yeah, guantanameras have cello, and ive seen some small puritos that come in 5 packs with cello also. I also have a MM Partagas that Goat locker gave me at my first herf in San Diego


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> There is at least one major vendor I am aware of who puts the habanos in cello when he repackages them for shipping, bands off and in non-original packaging.


Always in good condition and always right on time!!


----------



## MSS72 (Sep 7, 2005)

do rj celestiales finos have cello on them??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> Hey, I know that dude...
> 
> (in my best Jeff Spicoli impresonation)


Way to go, Hamilton! :r


----------

